# Pride + Wwe = ???



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2006)

As reported on wwe.com:
"http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/34401241
Earlier today, WWE officials and members of the group PRIDE had a meeting at WWE global headquarters in Stamford, Conn. The meeting focused on the possibility of the two groups doing some form of business together in the future.

 World Wrestling Entertainment is a multimedia conglomerate with a presence in films, music, and sports-entertainment around the world. Known for its unique brand of competition, PRIDE is a major championship mixed martial arts organization based in Japan."



So, what could it mean if these 2 organizations were to work together?


----------



## Kreth (Nov 17, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, what could it mean if these 2 organizations were to work together?


A whole lot of rasslers getting their asses kicked? :idunno:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 17, 2006)

We already have it, it's called UFC.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 17, 2006)

Vince has the money to keep Pride aflot if he wants to get into that area. I think he well try to pull Prides best people over to his show then kick pride to the curb as a tax loss.  It is a shame to see how he promotes and makes comic book chariters out of some people ( Monty Brown will be comeing in as Zulu warrior or some such thing)


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 20, 2006)

The "Alpha Male" ? Leaving TNA? Say it aint so! Everyone coming and going from each organization, anyone know what's going on? I think Dana should buy out Pride.


----------



## matt.m (Nov 20, 2006)

Aw shucks,

Dude the WWE should leave PrideFC alone.  WWE and its circus act of sports entertainment should leave legitimate fighting alone.


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 20, 2006)

I Absolutely Agree!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 21, 2006)

update:

WWE posted the following tonight on their corporate website.

    According to Vince McMahon, Chairman of World Wrestling Entertainment, Friday&#8217;s meetings between PRIDE and WWE were cordial and informative. The two companies met to discuss potential opportunities. With the exception of continuing dialogue, no definite steps were taken.

    PRIDE is considered to be the leader in the global Mixed Martial Arts market. In addition, PRIDE has a popular professional wrestling promotion in Japan called HUSTLE. The promotion will soon be running an event known as Hustlemania.

    Continue checking WWE.com as more information on PRIDE and WWE becomes available.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 21, 2006)

Don't forget several years ago when Ken Shamrock wrestled in the WWE (then WWF).  There was a "Lion's Den" matches in one of the WresteMania's where it was real (not staged) and Shamrock fought one of the Hart brothers (the one that died in a ring accident shortly after that).
That was back in 2000 or 1999 I believe.
Didn't McMahan have a few "real matches" between some second string wrestlers back in the time frame of Shamrock being in the WWE/WWF?

AoG


----------



## thewhitemikevick (Nov 21, 2006)

That all sounds a bit...odd to me. Why WWE is collaborating with Pride FC is beyond me. Don't get me wrong, the wrestlers from WWE are great athletes being able to endure some of the punishment they do (despite the "fighting" to be staged/fake) but the fighters from Pride FC are just on an entierly different level of athleticism...I mean we're talking about the greatest fighters in the world, and then in opposition, some of the greatest physical actors in the world. But in the end it comes down to that. Actors compared to Martial Artists. Now, if WWE were to fund some of Pride FC's events, sponsor them a little and take it mainstream using Vince's resources, that might very well be a valuable thing to invest in with the current success that UFC is having.


----------

